# Diaper Champ with cloth diapers?



## Readergirl (Jun 20, 2005)

Is it fine/good to use a diaper champ with cloth diapers? Also, can a wet bag fit in there, and where do I get one?


----------



## CalebsMome (Apr 25, 2007)

We have a Diaper Champ and you can get them at Target, Babies R Us, Walmart (?). How ever, it works best when the diaper is wrapped in a tight ball, such as you do with disposables. My diapers kept getting stuck in the drum thing that pushes the diaper through, so we'd have to open it, get it unstuck and go on about our way. We always keep going back to a hanging bag becaue it didn't take so long. (I made 2 out of a yard of pul fabric I ordered from the one stop diaper shop). I would skip the diaper champ and just use one of those. You can also get a hanging wet bag from any cloth diaper store online. I like Cottonbabies and Abby's Lane. Just be sure that you look at the size of the bag to be sure it will hold what you want it to hold.


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

I agree with CalebsMome. We have a Diaper Champ since we used that before we switched to cloth. It is advertised to "accept" cloth diapers, which it does, but they do get stuck a lot. It really doesn't seem to hold a lot of diapers either...I guess because of the way the bag hangs or something. I can't wait to get something else. It's driving me nuts!


----------



## vrclay (Jun 12, 2007)

hmmm...I think I'll take the Diaper champ off my registry.


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

Just get a drywall pail with a lid from Home Depot. or a cheap garbage can. works fine for us







(though I recommend one of the net bags--take to machine, turn inside out, all dipes go into the machine, no touching them!)


----------



## TypingMJ (Nov 10, 2005)

We got a Diaper Champ because it said it worked with cloth diapers, but it really doesn't. Now we use a hanging wetbag instead.


----------



## inkedmamajama (Jan 3, 2003)

bumping this thread to ask:

where do i buy a wetbag that fits in a diaper champ? i have no problem getting my bumgenius dipes to fit in it, i just dont have a bag for it right now.


----------



## 2sweetboysmom (Aug 1, 2006)

I've been using old kingsized pillowcases (got them at the thrift store) to line my diaperchamp... Working great for me.


----------



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

I tried a Bummis XL wet bag, but it didn't work. The fabric is too thick for the lid to close properly. We gave up and switched to hanging the wet bag, which works best for us.

The pillowcase idea sounds promising.


----------



## ijgirl (Jun 26, 2007)

When I still used my Diaper Champ I sed pillow cases from the thrift store too. Just regular ones, for like 50 cents or so. Then it went into the wash with the diapers and a new one went in its place. We didn't go with a wet bag until we gave the DC away and just used a regular kitchen garbage can with a lid, which works much better.


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

The down-side to the diaper champ is that it seems to hold the smell more than a trash can or bucket. I used my diaper champ for disposables, and then cloth with a wet bag, and still I had an odor problem.


----------

